# 2004-2006 GTO Window Sticker



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Window Stickers for the 2004-2006 GTO can now be obtained through Pontiac Historical Services.

The cost is the same as the 1989 - 2002 window stickers @ $40.00. However, in order to be able to accurately make the window sticker, we will need a copy of the dealer invoice for your GTO.

To obtain the dealer invoice, you'll need to contact Allied-Vaughn, in the Detroit area. Their direct line is 734/462-5543 ext. 163.

Once you have the dealer invoice, please send us a copy of it along with the completed window sticker order form from our web site".

PHS - Automotive Services
PHS Historic Services


----------

